# Need ideas for making video game...



## whitesaint (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey yall, I'm about to make a video game, but I have no idea what the plot should be or what it should be about.  If you were about to make a video game what would YOU make it about?  I'm thinking about making an 1800's slave trade game where you have to escape..somthing original yet fun...anyone have any ideas? All posts are welcome and appreciated.  Thanks..


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 26, 2003)

I know you said "original", but there's probably a good reason why noone's done an 1800s slave trade game..


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 26, 2003)

really...what good reason would that be


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 28, 2003)

Now that I think about it, you're completely right, completely tasteless games like "Redneck Rampage" somehow made it to pretty big success, why not a "fun" game where you try to work your way through the underground railroad?

Ooo, even better, how about a fun 1940's game where you're trying to escape from a Nazi concentration camp?  You're standing naked in a soup line, when out of the corner of your eye you glimpse a rocket launcher!  Now it's payback time...

Sorry I'm giving you such a hard time, actually best of luck to you on your game.  I just can't figure out why EVERY "fun" game I play has to have some dark element to it...

Eventually I'll try to post something constructive


----------



## cellfish (Jan 28, 2003)

I can give you a bunch of ideas if you're looking for a puzzle game. However, if you're absolutely looking for adventure, not only would I give you an idea but I would write the story for you. I write stories all the time, have been published (anonymously) so I know what I'm doing. Of course, there's an anti-society aspect in my storylines and I get the feeling that's not your thing.


----------



## moav (Jan 29, 2003)

I would call Sharpton or Jesse before anyone gives you their blessing on that game.  I guess if you were to do something like a slave trade game, maybe something like a take on dope wars where you could sell slave children to sweat shops in differenet countries or move entire factories to differnt locations to reduce overhead... who, knows... wouldn't have to be so graphically intensive either... If you are looking to do something with some good graphics a good hacking SIM game. Lets say you start out as a young kid trying to gain access to your grades in elementary school. You get clues to passwords and have to bypass teachers and staff by sneaking into schools or offices at certain times.. picking locks and turning on and off lights and the proper time... making sure that you don't make the night janitor suspicious. This can then proceed to later years of trying to hack into the police computers to erase trafick tickets that might appear, gaining entry into Colleges or even manipulating the computers of the SS administration so that I can start collecting when i'm 22 instead of 65.  Anyway.


----------

